# Starting My Drip System



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello growers of the world,

I just moved here from another forum and already had a grow journal going there. So I'm gonna get you guys up to track.  If anybody has any input feel free.
                           Thanks,
                             SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello growers of the world, 

Gonna be growing in my drip system soon just wanted to post my grow.  So my closet is 1'7" x 4'6" which will be my bloom room, also have another closet that is 2'9"x 1'9" that will be my veg after the clones get out from under flourecent lighting.  So what I did is got a dutch tray. Got a PVC tube mounted on my wall. Which supports my 1/2 inch softubing. If anyone has any input I would appreciate it. Date of post 12/21/07

                                                Thanks,
                                                  SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Just giving you guys an update. Im pretty stoked my clones rooted, it took them 12-15 days to root. After failing the first time. I am going to drip 3 plants because I still have a soil plant that I'm blooming so I need to make room on the far right, and I also have a 12 gallon res on the bottom, should be enough for about 7 days worth of feeding. I ran my system no leaks everything ran smooth. Though somthing would have gone wrong forsure 1. cause I'm new 2. somthing should always go wrong, but no that was a plus. I got some seeds coming from a company that I regret going with. Man, I wish I would have went through worldwidemarijaunaseeds. Going with them next time. Well if anybody has any input, it would be cool. Have a happy new year! Posted on 12/28/07
Well not to happy. lol


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello again,

Just thought I would give another update and show some pics. So here is that soil plant I was talking about, its been blooming for almost 2 weeks now.  believe it or not it looked a lot worse 3 weeks ago after I had cloned it. . Also moved those clones from my flouresent lighting to my 400w room. They all seem to be pretty healthy. But the one on the bottom left seems to be a lighter green than most of the other plants. Posted on 1/4/08

                                             Thanks,
                                               SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

 Just want to give you all an update. All my clones are doing great except than one clone on the bottom left it has yellowing on the edges and a couple of small leaves that are really curling under I hope you can see it in the pic. I transplanted 7 days ago into the rockwool and already seeing roots coming out of the bottom. So if anybody has a suggestions about that one clone feel free. Then the little plant you see is another clone I had from like 1 month ago one that I'm blooming .I bloomed it way to early but oh well it will be a solid little cola. Well have a nice one everybody. Posted on 1/7/08
                                  Thanks,
                                    SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

 The next set of leaves that are coming in are not curling so im stoked. but Ill keep a close eye. One thing I never knew about PH levels is that you can adjust it between 6.0-6.5 one day and the next day the PH is off and needs adjustment. So im checking my PH every time I hand water them. So I am assuming that when I do my drip system that the PH is going to have to be checked like every day. A cool thing I came up with, was I had some little bird binoculars that were just sitting around, and my digital camera takes horrible close ups so I detached the front part of my binoculars getting the front lense and Im using it like a camera lense now I can get a better close ups check it. If anyone has any comments feel free. Posted on 1/9/08

Thanks,
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats up growers of the world,

Just wanted to give a little update.  But Im pretty stoked its really my first grow other than that soil plant, and first time for rockwool. Im just pumped that there is no sign of nute burn or deficancey, got a long ways to go though. I could lower my 400w a little bit mabye like a foot, its like three feet away right now. But my plants seem happy why fix it if it aint broken. Knock on wood lol. If anyone has any input feel free. Posted on 1/10/08

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello growers of the world,

Now Im up to date. Here are some update pics on those clones had to spread out the plants, they were over taking each other. Well goodnight to all, and if any one has any comment or question please feel free.

                                         Thanks,
                                           SALT


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice Job Salt,
   I'm anxious to see how the one blooms that you said you started early, I was thinking of doing a sea of green and start that early with a lot of plants in a small space so it will be interesting on the footprint (size) that it eventually will take up. Keep us posted.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 12, 2008)

*What can ya say other then everything looks great. :aok: How tall is that one plant you have in flower?*


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

 Thanks for the reply, I am going to have to use that space better, and hopefully I can get like 2 plants into the bloom room soon. There are a couple of the clones that are growing at a faster pace, but you are right it will get jungly in there. But if you have any suggestons or comments feel free.
                                          Thanks,
                                             SALT


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Just giving you guys an update. Im pretty stoked my clones rooted, it took them 12-15 days to root. After failing the first time. I am going to drip 3 plants because I still have a soil plant that I'm blooming so I need to make room on the far right, and I also have a 12 gallon res on the bottom, should be enough for about 7 days worth of feeding. I ran my system no leaks everything ran smooth. Though somthing would have gone wrong forsure 1. cause I'm new 2. somthing should always go wrong, but no that was a plus. I got some seeds coming from a company that I regret going with. Man, I wish I would have went through worldwidemarijaunaseeds. Going with them next time. Well if anybody has any input, it would be cool. Have a happy new year! Posted on 12/28/07
> Well not to happy. lol


 
I've heard great things on here about Peak Seeds and Highgrade Seeds.


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

 There are 2 plants one is like 8 inches tall, and the other is about 3.5 feet tall. Here is a pic of it before I topped it, it is probably a foot taller now. I would get a better pic of the whole plant but i am not at home right now. Thanks for the responce.

                                         Thanks
                                           SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello growers,

Just giving you guys an update on my veg room.  My plants were getting to big for that container, I had to make better with the space I had. I had priced out bigger containers at a hydro shops either they wouldnt fit in the closet, or it may have givin me a little more space but not enough, plus they were like $40.00. So I went to home depot got a sheet of plywood that they cut to size, got some glue, some wooden dowels, and and some 1"x1" for the perimeter and some thick black plastic.  I practicly built the thing in the store, I did all the cutting of my dowels and 1'x lol. Total cost was like $32.00. You can see in the pic how I used all of the items above. Well I hope this buys me enough time to let the plants get bigger. Here is a full size pic of that one plant, plus that little bugger behind it. If any one has any input or suggestions please feel free.

                                                  Thanks,
                                                    SALT


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey saltrock, how you doing?  Nice looking plants you got there bro.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

lookin good bro nice buds ,i hope all remains well for u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job Salt ...Keep it green


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Growers,

 Sorry no pics today. Thanks for the reply 4u2smoke and Tom-Tom. Now as far as humidity goes, my humidity is usually around 44% with just the normal atmosphere, sometimes it gets as low as 20% is that bad? and would any old humidifier fix that? If anyone has any input please feel free. 

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just been a couple of days and just wanted to give you guys an update. Here are my clones, they are growing great requiring more and more water now, especailly the tallest one in that I have in that pic she ***** it right up. But you can see the difference between rockwool and that soil one I have in the back in veg. She is growing a bit slower. Also here  is a pic if my other soil plant that has been in the bloom room for 27 days now. Its lookin pretty frosty. If any one could answer the question about the humidity in my last post that would be cool. If any one has any input feel free.

                                         Thanks
                                           SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello GrowersI might run out of room soon so I might have to bloom 1 or 2 earlier than I wanted. The plants have been in veg now for 12 days. Do you think my soil plants bud looks to skinny for being in bloom for 28 days now? or should it fatten up? Here is a pic of the clones.
Thanks 
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2008)

*Everything looks great. Yes your soil lady will fatten up for ya. She looks fine for 28 days.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello growers,

Just wanted to give you guys an update. I officailly started my drip today Woo Hoo. So that gave me a little more room in my veg now. I will bloom one more in 2 weeks. I am going to keep 2 or 3 for the moms. I also dont recommend amsterdammarijuana they ripped me off. So I put in a order of white satin with WWMS and it got to me in like 6 says so I was stoked, ill germinate 5 and keep 5 for later if I ever move. My soil plants are on day 32 of bloom, sorry pic is bad. Any replys are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 20, 2008)

Every thing looks :cool2: man congrats on starting the drip.


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking pretty good. I am in love with these rockwool grows.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 20, 2008)

hiya saltrock, great grow going on.  i gotta ask a couple personal questions...what gph on your drip?  whats your watering schedule (15 every hour)?


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Thanks for the reply Dubbaman, Mr. Bubbles, and octobong007. My drippers GPH is it fills a 2 liter bottle in 10 minutes, so I like watering at the begining of the light cycle for 11 min, so I figure 1 liter of water per cube. My plants in veg need water every 12 hours its crazy. I am keeping my plants at half veg nutes in the bloom room for a week then switch to bloom nutes. Here are the seeds I got from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com.  It was great the seeds got here fast and in there original *sealed *package, which is unheard of I would recommend them to anybody, oh sorry for the bad pics "Damit Jim I'm grower not a photographer." lol Over all im just happy with RW and how it is performing, we will see the buds it produces. Any questions or comments feel free.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*They are coming right along and looking great. :aok:  How much did they soak ya for the beans ya just got? White Satin sounds like a nice strain. :hubba: *


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey TBG,

Thanks for your reply. I paid 42 dollars for those babies and that included shipping, and to top it off I get a tracking number.  Some people know how to run a business proper.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*That's not bad at all and like ya said some people know how to run a buisness. :aok: Good luck with them babies and hope ya get nothing but females.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just want to give you guys some pics and an update. So mad at myself this morning I set my clock for noon because my feeding is at 12:20, so that gives me time to check the PH. Well I over slept yikes I woke up in a panic at 1:30, so the damage was done. I go look at my plants and a couple of the dam leaves were curling down, I was so pissed off at myself. So I adjusted the PH and ran it for like 7 minutes. To my suprise the leaves eventually started to go back to normal, and now they only have a slight curl which should go away by next feeding. It just goes to show how sensitve these plants are, but also makes me love rockwool even more, had that been soil I think it would have been so much harder to fix it, because I wouldnt want to flush and drown the plant which is pretty easy to do in soil to fix the problem, and more damage could have been done before I could fix it. Rockwool I was able to fix the problem right away without drowning my plants, Im loving it more and more each day. Here are some pics of my plants 2 days of bloom. Also cloned 4 plants from the plants I had in veg, 3 of the 4 were from the top of the plants, had to do that or else my plants will take advantage of me and take up all my grow space. Well hope you enjoy. Any comments or question are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just another update. I thought that the leaf curling was due to watering it with the wrong PH. But the leaves are not recovering. The new growth seems fine, its just couple of leaves that are curled down like in the picture.  Anyone have a suggestion? Here is the little soil and the big soil after 35 days of flowering. And also the sea of green in my veg room, Its getting crazy in there the fan leaves a huge. Any comments Questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello,

I just wanted to show you guys a pick of the young one. Basically how I found this seed to the young one, is how I found the seed that I'm using in my current grow. I have a med license so I go to the dispenserys, well for good weed its like 75 dollars an 1/8th. So I found 1 seed in batch of sour apple. So I germinated it papertowel method, and is now in rockwool. I was lucky my first seed to be a female I hope this one will too.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just a update.  Here is a pic of the plants they have been in bloom for 9 days and starting to see some hairs. Figured out it is a sativa plant.  It has grown some inches since being in bloom. Here are the ones in veg they are looking great even after topping a few. And here is the little one, she is pretty skinny. Any questions comments feel free.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work, Keep it up mang!!!!


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Growers,

A bit has happend since I last left you guys. So memeber my leaf curling? Well the next day of feeding it got worse so obvious something in the water, I was still using half veg nutes, water was PHed, but I was using 20+ plus drops to adjust my PH, so a lot of my leaves fried. So I went to the hydro store and got a higher concentration of PH down, This stuff will burn a hole in your hand lol. So now I have the plants at half bloom nutes and is recovering and not showing anymore leaf curling or frying and is in the second week of bloom and showing signs of flower. Also moved two more plants to bloom, I will be feeding them half veg nutes for a week then switch to half bloom. So now I got 3 plants still in veg gonna use 2 for cloning and flower one more eventually. Here is that one seed that we found in our sour apple tranplanted it to 4x4x3 cubes I like these alot better more stable versus the 3x3x4 Im using now. Here is the soil plants 45 days of bloom cant wait to try some look like a very good sativa. Which is what I like to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Comments questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Syke (Feb 2, 2008)

Well,
If im not mistaken,
curling leaves is casued
by not enough water.

GOOD GROW THO!


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Thanks for your responce oltomnoddy, ill have bloom a little earlier next time they do grow quick. Here is an update on my grow. The plants to the left are recovering great from the PH episode and is in the 15th day of flowering still feeding it half bloom nutes, will switch to full in a couple of days. The two plants on the right have been in bloom for 2 days and still feeding it half veg nutes will switch to half bloom nutes in 5 days. here is the sour apple plant it is looking great hope it is a female. Any comment are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just wanted to give you guys an update. Here is sour apple 13 days of veg looking great. Moms in veg look healthy. Here is the pics of the plants in the 17th day of flowering and is starting to really fill in, I'm sure if I didnt mess up the plant and had to flush for a couple of days the buds would even be fatter. Not the prettyest plants but there budding and they are frosty that all I care about. Any comments are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just another update. The first two pics are my big soil plant, I couldnt get a great picture of the other small soil in bloom. They have been in bloom for like 51 days and I am starting to flushing with water. The next 2 pics are of the four plants I have in hydro. The two on the left have been in bloom for 19 days and switching to full strength bloom nutes. The two plants on the right have been in bloom for 6 days I am now switching them from half veg nutes, to half bloom nutes for a week.The next two pics you see are some close ups of the ones on the left flowering. The last two pics are of the veg room, had to cut the moms they were getting out of hand, and here is the sour apple looking great 15 days of veg. Hope you all like. Any comments are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Man have those ladies grown in the past few weeks. Everything is looking great mang keep it up. :aok: How much time ya got left on them soil ladies before they come down? *


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot for your comment TBG. I have about 7 more days till choppy choppy time. Hope it smokes as good as it looks.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just another update. The first 2 pics are the hydro plants in bloom.  The 2 on the left are 21 days into flowering, the 2 on the right have been flowering for 8 days. They are growing very quickly surpassing the ones on the left. Next 3 pics are a close up and 2 top views of the ones on the left.  Last pics is just a top view of the one plants that I have in flower for 8 days. Any comment welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just a upadate. First 2 pics,I had to pull out the plant that has been flowering for 9 days just to take a pic, it is freaking huge. They are pounding alot of water thirsty ladys. The next three pic are close ups of the plants in 22 days of flowering. The next pic is of shorty the bud he has been flowering for 55 days. Next 3 pics are of sour apple growing big and growing shoots, and the vegroom. Any comments welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Everythings looking great. :aok: Keep up the great work mang as we all know it pays off in the end.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks T-BRO-G for stopping in, just my little set up takes quit a bit of work with the clones, veg room and with soil and hydro, although now that I have a PH and EC meter It does take a lot less time now to do all the scientific stuff now.  I hope it pays off gonna be harvesting the soil plants here in 3-4 days I cant wait, then I will just be doing hydro so a lot less things going on. 

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great are you using HID???


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Im sorry I am still new lol. I feel lame. What does HID mean. Im sure Ive heard of it. Thanks for stopping by sweetnug.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Its cool man High Intensity Discharge light.  Meaning metal halide, high pressure sodium.  Also a few others that are not used for growing like mercury vapor.  Your pics look like flos.  I wasn't sure I would love to help tho if possible


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

there are other types too, like cold cathode, i believe someone did one and compared it to a hps grow, it was a lil while back. looks great man, alot of trich formation. keep it green!



Dc


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow thank you very much sweetnug. Thats what I thought it meant, HID. Yes both of my rooms are 400W HPS and 400W MH. Well can only think of one question that comes to mind, is res temp, how it affects the EC readings and the plant? Thanks for you input.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

I take it you are asking about res. temp. for hydro.  What kind of hydro do you have.  Hydro is my thing and I think I can help you out.  Give your specs.  as many as you can


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply DankCloset  Hope it stays green now, no excuses got all the tools and proper measurments. So lets hope so thanks for stopping in.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

I just have a 12 gallon res and using the drip method. I was just wondering cause where I live it gets hot in summer so I didnt know how it will affect the plant.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres the thing.  Water that is 60-65 degrees holds the most oxygen and in degrades very fast after that.  Although I have had strains grow at 70 and have been huge.  I would say above 75 is too hot and 66-70 perfect.  Once you work with a strain for a while you will get a feel for it.  But 68 degrees is a great general number.  Remember that anything below 60 will not grow at all.  They wont die but wont grow.  And anything 76+ will do the same but will be more prone to disease.  Get a cheap water thermo. and either use ice water bottles if too hot and a small aquarium heater with a thermostat if too cold.  68   you will be cool.


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey sweetnug thanks for that info. Water bottles with ice seem like it would work fine good idea. Well if I have anymore questions ill PM you thanks for your time.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything you need bro.  i will try to help.


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just an update. Thanks o2hustler for the comment and stopping by. So I finally harvested the 2 soil plants, my first harvest ever, Im so happy. Here are some pics of the buds. First pic is of my buds hanging. Second pic is of my buds that I harvested layed out. Third pic is of the 2 main colas on the plant cause I topped the plant. The fourth pic is of shorty the bud he turned out to be a good little nug. Fifth pic is of my hydro plants, plants on the left have been in bloom for 28 days. Plants on the right have been in bloom for 15 days very tall. Sixth pic is of sour apple in its 24th day of veg. Seventh pic is of my veg room overall moms are looking great. Any comment are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on your first harvest bro! 

buds look excellent, caint wait to see the weight on those. 

everything else is coming along nicely


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Just wanted to give an update. Pics 1 and 2 are of my harvest, I harvested 64 grams so after all is said and done it should be over 2oz, I am very pleased so far the smoke, it is good and it gets me high and thats want I wanted saved over a grand plus gas. Pics 3 and 4 are of my next harvest they are 33 days into flower. Pics 5 and 6 are of my two plants that are in there 20th day of bloom and are very beautiful plants. Pics 7 and 8 are of the sour apple plant is getting very big need to sex it very soon, also my veg room dam moms grow quick gonna have to cut them down again. Over all I am very pleased with my drip system so far easy to maintain no problem other than my PH episode which is solved. The best part is it's one reservoir to maintain so no switching out containers very convienent. I would suggest it to anyone who is new at hydro and wants to try. Any comment questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## BenDover (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm jealous. Nice grow! 

Man, I wish I could jump forward in time to when my plant's are harvested and cured. :bongin:


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello thanks for your reply ben its nice smokeing my own grow.  It is very rewarding.  Im just glad all the money I am saving. 

Thanks
SALT


----------



## LoveIt (Feb 24, 2008)

congratulations saltrock, how was your first high of this stuff?  did i miss the blow by blow?  i'll never forget my first, which was a couple months ago now, and now i'm playing the waiting game... now it's time for more, right? 

what's next?


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey thanks for stopping in Loveit. well my high was great, and yes you did miss blo for blo it was great. Hope your grow will go well, in fact i know you will do good. Just have to check in with us more often. Drip is the way to go.

Thanks 
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Growers,

Here is an update.

Pics 1,2, are my two plants that have been in bloom for 37 days.

pic 3 is a close up of the top.

Pics 4,5,6,and 7 are of my two plants that have been in bloom for 24 days.

Pics 4 and 5 are of the same plant.

Pic 6 is the second plant behind that big one so just got a top shot of its two tops.

Pic 7 is just a close up of the top

Any questions comment welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

:aok:​


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by jjsunderground. I just cant wait to try my first hydro harvest.  Hope things go well for you.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 27, 2008)

killer pics dude. they look perfect. 

the results just never stop.


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks storz for your reply, looks like the only thing we are missing is some Co2 then our babies would be off the hook. Thanks for stopping by.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2008)

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Thanks storz for your reply, looks like the only thing we are missing is some Co2 then our babies would be off the hook. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
You dont need any co2 them babys look sweet!


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey growdude thanks for stopping in.  I know I dont need it but I heard it makes your bud a little bit fatter and denser. I also dont want to use it inproper and waste it going out of my room. But Ill put up pics later for you all. Any comment or questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Growers,

Just wanted to throw some pics up today. hope you enjoy. Any comment or questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 29, 2008)

*Wow mang them ladies are packing it on and looking great. :aok: I bet your counting the days down to harvest just like we all do. :hubba:  Your doing one hell of a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks T-BRO-G,

Glad you stopped by to see my grow. Yeah harvest is coming soon I cant wait. I am pleased with the drip/RW simple method very low maintenance.  Now I just need a bigger growroom lol. 

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 29, 2008)

looking tasty dude!


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello growers,

Just some pics for you all.

Pics 1-5 are of my two plants that are in 42 days of bloom.

Pics 6-9 are of my huge plant and it is in its 29th day of bloom.

Pics 10 and 11 are of the other plant that is in 29 days of bloom behind the big one.

Pic 12 is of my veg room 3 moms on the left, right is the sour apple that I havent sexed yet then the 2 small plants on the bottom are of my next set of plant that I am going to bud. 

Any comment or questions are welcome.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## storzbickel (Mar 3, 2008)

looks perfect dude

fat and resiny just the way we like em


----------



## LoveIt (Mar 3, 2008)

:yeahthat:  lookin' dense


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for stopping by and checking it out.  Its always good to see you guys.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## dmack (Mar 8, 2008)

Amazing grow saltrock. Looks like you will be smoking some good stuff for awhile.


----------

